# Sharpening Magnetraction



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

I searched and couldn't find a thread about this so if there is one just call me a dope and link me to it. 

How do you properly sharpen a Magnetraction board? I have a few ideas of how I would go about doing it but I'm looking for the proper way. I have a bunch of rough edges from some early season adventures over some rocks and rough features and would like to smooth them out.

Edit: I found the mag tuning tool, any other options with a regular sharpening tool or just a stone or file?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I used to run it on the machine it's not hard to sharpen it if you go with the contours of the edge just do it like you would any other board.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

NO problems running it through a regular board tuning machine as long as you are careful? did you sharpen the base and sides?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I made a tool to hold my chrome file and stone by running a block of plastic though a table saw with the angle I wanted. Then just add some hole, bolts and another plate to clamp with. It has a narrow width that gets Mag edges nicely.

For the base edge I just wrap the file in tape to get the desired angle.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

its a pain in the ass, but it can still be done with a regular sharpening tool. I havent personally seen 'magnetraction sharpeners' per se, so I dont know it has a little curve or what's so special about it.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

earl_je said:


> its a pain in the ass, but it can still be done with a regular sharpening tool. I havent personally seen 'magnetraction sharpeners' per se, so I dont know it has a little curve or what's so special about it.


Yeah I looked at them online and couldn't tell if there was something that different about them....


----------



## Joeyblunts420 (Dec 14, 2010)

I picked one up theyre shorter and it may just be an optical illusion but it looks like it has a slight curve to it??


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

abadidol said:


> NO problems running it through a regular board tuning machine as long as you are careful? did you sharpen the base and sides?


Base and side no problems at all just have to go a bit slower to match the contours.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Am I the only one who gets annoyed by people who can't use the search function :dunno:


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

snowvols said:


> Am I the only one who gets annoyed by people who can't use the search function :dunno:


I attempted and failed to find anything... maybe I suck... Or maybe you could just be a nice guy and link to the page.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I have one. Its basically the normal file in a plastic holder tool but its smaller. The file is only about 1" long. It works good enough. I dont do much more than de-burr my magentraction board with a gummy stone most of the time. A couple times a season I will hit the edges with the tool and it stays pretty nice.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have one too, which I use for all my boards. It's no different than a regular cheap edge tool, just shorter. Tuning an MTX edge is no different than any other. Files, gummy stones, etc...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is a link http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/34194-what-do-i-need-wax-sharpen.html


----------

